# Small storm, big punch



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

last night around 9PM
60 mph winds hard rain came fast.









I don't understand this. my 1class shows I have 3 photos. I try to load them up with the pencil mt box and it is not shown???




layed out the corn field up the road.



Few of my structures lots roofs and windows. other than that its good.
now wheres the photos I uploaded?
????


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer about the photos, that must have been quite a storm.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

re labeled them and reloaded them




























Corn is layed flat on the ground.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Marty, hope that didn't do to much damage to your layout. And I hope the corn was insured. We had one today that took the power out for a couple of hours. 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow as well, Marty... That's a bit unusual for you to get hit that hard. From what I've seen on radar of your area in the past, most of the real severe stuff goes around you. 

Have they detemined whether it was a tornado or straight line winds?????


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

How did your buildings do? Grain elevator?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

It's Nebraska wait 20 minutes and the weather will change, and also nothing ceases to amaze me here. You just never know when you will get hit!! This year everything (saying very softly) has gone to the South East of us or to the North East around us. Never complain about not being hit!! My friends in my home town of Sidney got it several times this year, and Box Butte Co. too. Last year it was us getting it all the time, had to have a roof replaced after the one in June last year. Parts of Scottsbluff were deemed disaster areas. Regal


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Now imagine that wind occuring _any time_ between October and May, but stronger and more frequently.









That's what we call Santa Ana winds, and I live in the canyon that the winds are named for. Ergo, our buildings have to come in from the end of September until the end of April.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Everywhere else has Summer, Fall, Winter, Spring seasons, we in SoCal have Boil, Bake, Burn, Deluge and Mudslide seasons .


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Everywhere else has Summer, Fall, Winter, Spring seasons, we in SoCal have Boil, Bake, Burn, Deluge and Mudslide seasons 

I've had a long term thought with regards to this. Folks in Vics corner of the world are continually complaining about drought and water shortages - except when it rains, and million dollar mansions slide into the scrapyard. Then, all that water that falls out of the sky gets herded into canals and funneled off into the Pacific ocean. So, instead... 

Why not dig a series of *big* holes - miles across, out in whats left of the countryside - and channel that water into those? Creating, in essence, a series of artificial lakes. 

Probably just gave half the people in Vics corner of the world a heart attack with that suggestion.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

We just got pea sized hail thank goodness only that for about 20 minutes at about 5:30pm. First time this year hope it's the last!! Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just don't see how the country will keep going?? I have done many insurance claims for people to replace roofs and gutters with very little if any damage. I think much of it is a waste. 
who will keep paying the bill.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 08 Aug 2011 05:50 PM 
Everywhere else has Summer, Fall, Winter, Spring seasons, we in SoCal have Boil, Bake, Burn, Deluge and Mudslide seasons 

I've had a long term thought with regards to this. Folks in Vics corner of the world are continually complaining about drought and water shortages - except when it rains, and million dollar mansions slide into the scrapyard. Then, all that water that falls out of the sky gets herded into canals and funneled off into the Pacific ocean. So, instead... 

Why not dig a series of *big* holes - miles across, out in whats left of the countryside - and channel that water into those? Creating, in essence, a series of artificial lakes. 

Probably just gave half the people in Vics corner of the world a heart attack with that suggestion. 

We actually have a really efficient water collection and resevoir system in the state, theres even serious talk of removing the concrete lining of the LA River. the bigger problem we have was all the unconstrained housing development into what was brush wilderness areas. As the statewide fires a few years ago showed the Fire Depts were very hardpressed to protect alot of these developments built right up to the edge of the wilderness. After watching the Station Fire burn only a couple miles away from my place I completly understood what one fire official said during the really bad Malibu fires back in the 90's when he said, once these fires get going "you can have evey firefighter in the world in front of it and still not be able to stop it"


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Aug 2011 06:20 PM 
I just don't see how the country will keep going?? I have done many insurance claims for people to replace roofs and gutters with very little if any damage. I think much of it is a waste. 
who will keep paying the bill.

Guess Marty, not hard to figure out. It will be you and I, and others increased insurance premiums. BUT!! Since you repair em it keeps you making an income, and that way you get a lot of yours back for workin on em when they pay you or insurance does!! It's a vicious circle but you certainly come out on the end. LOL Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Still waiting on my house claim. Got the hail damage on my truck done, that was $1600.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 08 Aug 2011 11:28 AM 
Now imagine that wind occuring _any time_ between October and May, but stronger and more frequently.









That's what we call Santa Ana winds, and I live in the canyon that the winds are named for. Ergo, our buildings have to come in from the end of September until the end of April.

Where in the canyon? Yorba Linda, Anaheim Hills, other?

My California residence is in Anaheim Hills. So I know all about Santa Ana Winds.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 08 Aug 2011 05:50 PM 
...why not dig a series of *big* holes - miles across, out in whats left of the countryside - and channel that water into those? Creating, in essence, a series of artificial lakes. 

Probably just gave half the people in Vics corner of the world a heart attack with that suggestion. 
Sounds good to me...and I live here. Cept...do you realize that those miles across lakes would take up land...land desperately needed by the government to regulate for the growth of new houses so that more people can move to Southern California which has no water...which would mean they'd have to build MORE of those miles across lakes that would take up land...land desperately needed by the government to regulate for the growth of new houses so that more people can move to Southern California which has no water...which would mean they'd have to build MORE of those miles across lakes that would take up land...land desperately needed by the government to regulate for the growth of new houses so that more people can move to Southern California which has no water...which would mean they'd have to build MORE of those miles across lakes that would take up land...land desperately needed by the government to regulate for the growth of new houses so that more...etc


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They paved Paradise and put up a parking lot.... you were warned many years ago!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 15 Aug 2011 11:43 AM 
Posted By toddalin on 08 Aug 2011 11:28 AM 
Now imagine that wind occuring _any time_ between October and May, but stronger and more frequently.









That's what we call Santa Ana winds, and I live in the canyon that the winds are named for. Ergo, our buildings have to come in from the end of September until the end of April.

Where in the canyon? Yorba Linda, Anaheim Hills, other?

My California residence is in Anaheim Hills. So I know all about Santa Ana Winds. 



Cowen Heights, ~1/2 mi west of Jamboree between Chapman and Portola.


----------

